# Appx value on a pair of original 1961 Spaceliners



## old hotrod (Dec 2, 2012)

I know it's subjective but let's say for the sake of conversation, I had a pair (girls and boys) of chrome 1961 spaceliners complete with tank-lights, springers and racks, all original but needing tires and a deep cleaning, what would a rough estimate of value be in the overpriced So Cal area? And please be constructive, I am not interested in how cheap you bought one, I am instead looking for a rough but educated estimate for a friend and sorry, do not have pictures at this time.


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 2, 2012)

without pictures it is hard to say, but ebay would prob give you the best answer you are looking for in completed listings. I've seen them range from 150-400 all equally the same condition.


----------



## jd56 (Dec 3, 2012)

Depending on many factors and one's perception of what is a complete "Spaceliner" as many confuse all "thrust forward" tanklights as being a spaceliner, value are determined by too many factors. 
But militarymonark is correct...values range from the mid $100 range to as high as $500 (the higher being an American Pickers assessment).
But, some ebay sellers think there mid range "Spaceliners" are worth tripple that. On ebay you can ask what ever you want...getting it, is the wish not the reality.

I have paid over retail at $375 for a nice Murray AstroFlite in the passed. But, I had to have it. realistically it is worth $300 tops.
$200 is a fair retail price for these "not so rare anymore" chromed framed Spaceliners.....just saying.

Need pictures of all sides and the innerds of the tank. Is it a single speed or a 2 speed? Too many price factors to pin down without pictures.


----------



## jpromo (Dec 3, 2012)

Yeah, pictures would help a lot as condition and completeness are always the main factors with bicycles.. or anything collectible really.

The Spaceliners were really hot earlier this year on ebay. Some exorbitant prices were paid but, as far as realistic expectations, who knows! Generally selling a his/hers together would be tough but this is a good pair to attempt that with as they're iconic and would make a statement down the street for a couple to ride. I'd probably ask 500$ for my pair which are in complete, working condition and good cosmetically.


----------



## old hotrod (Dec 3, 2012)

That's for the help guys. I know little about this particular era of bikes but I do understand condition. These are very nice original hanging in a shed bikes. Chrome liiks like it would clean up. "Spaceliner" decals or screen looks good, dash knobs are still there, etc...so was just looking for a range on the pair to answer a question the owner had. 

Thanks Jrpromo, that is exactly what I was lookiing for.


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 3, 2012)

if the chrome isn't full of rust and will clean up, the decals are in good shape, no missing parts, no rot where the batteries go, no broken parts, and it is for sure a spaceliner then I would say about 450-550 would be a fair asking price for the pair not cleaned up.


----------



## BrentP (Dec 3, 2012)

The trick part of your question is that there's no such thing as a 1961 Spaceliner.  They were produced for five years from 1964 to 1968, with two different series of design and 30 different sub-models.  A top-of-the-line model will be worth more than a base model.  Post the serial numbers (located on the left rear dropout) and I'll tell you exactly what you have.

I paid $525 last year for a nice condition '64 deluxe model that was original except for grips, pedals, and missing rear light (all of which I have replaced).  Local to me, there was a nut job who was asking over $2,000 for a nice condition one, the same as mine.  He was offended when I told him what it was really worth.  Personally, I feel the values that members on this board quote, and are willing to pay, are below what the market will pay.


----------



## old hotrod (Dec 3, 2012)

Thread closed...questions properly answered...thanks everyone


----------



## partsguy (Dec 3, 2012)

*ah ah ah*

Church is not over until the fat lady sings! Over the musclebikeforums, a member sold his pristine 1965 Spaceliner (fully optioned with the 2-speed automatic) for around $1500. Now that was a once in a lifetime price, but if these bikes have truely been hanging in storage, then I sure hope whoever put them there after all these decades had the sense to pull all the batteries out!


----------

